# Free Cowl Knitting Pattern, Two Colors Infinity Cowl



## cmsezto (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi Everybody,

This ia one of my scarf patterns and available for free on Ravelry at
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/two-colors-infinity-cowl

This is called "Two Colors Infinity Cowl". It is very easy to knit and good for beginners because the pattern has How-to knit detailed video link inside.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you for sharing. Your patterns are just beautiful. The waterfall scarf is so pretty.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. So pretty. I have the perfect yarn!


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you for the free pattern,I will go for yarn to make it for my daughter and also at the same time teach my grand-daughter age 15, she knows the basics so this will be nice for us to make together. Thank you -nanad


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

VERY nice! Thank you for sharing. Your work and patterns are just beautiful.


----------



## Sewgin (Feb 28, 2013)

So comfortable looking, and so versatile.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

I looked at her other patterns and like them all. Am definitely bookmarking this site.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Oooh, yummy! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TinaS (Aug 21, 2014)

This is just lovely. I have added to my library. Thank you for sharing


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Love the idea of the ribbing at the center! :thumbup: Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

thank you


----------

